# Meat Tenderizing Hammer



## YYCHM (Jul 12, 2021)

So, I've been commissioned by my daughter to make another one of these.......






Ya, Ya, I know... grade 9 shop stuff.  I made this one about 5 years ago on my mini-mill and utilathe.  Will make a good excuse to fire up the shaper.






Tapping the head 3/8-16.






Here I'm experimenting on some aluminum to determine what a suitable down feed and side step would be.  Looks like 0.1" down and a 0.15" side step will work nicely.






My shaper has a ridiculously small dial for indicating table travel.  And no witness mark to align it with  So I'm using my dial indicator to measure side step.






One face of the head done.  That there probably amounted to 2 hours of standing at the shaper down feeding.  Not the quickest machining operation that's for sure.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 13, 2021)

Worked on the second face of the head today....






Pretty bumpy trip going across this with the shaper, the tool geometry was all wrong.






Started at 10am and finished the last row at 4pm






Not bad bad but not great either.  I wonder if a wire wheel mounted on my angle grinder would spruce that up?

Tomorrow will make a handle and do some knurling.


----------



## phaxtris (Jul 13, 2021)

That's a serious hammer


----------



## francist (Jul 13, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Pretty bumpy trip going across this with the shaper,



You’re a better man than I, Gunga Din. I serrated the bottom of a door stop once at about half the depth of yours and was more than glad when it was over. I really didn’t like the hammering as the tool hit all the ridges on the way across.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 13, 2021)

Nice looking meat beater.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 13, 2021)

francist said:


> You’re a better man than I, Gunga Din. I serrated the bottom of a door stop once at about half the depth of yours and was more than glad when it was over. I really didn’t like the hammering as the tool hit all the ridges on the way across.



I wasn't plowing out 0.1" per stroke.  I had to down feed very slowly, something like 0.01" per stroke, that's why it took 6 hours to do (factor in a quick lunch and other breaks).  18 cuts at 10 strokes per cut.  A better tool would have helped.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 14, 2021)

More progress and DONE






Knurling some 3/4" round for a handle.






Tapping the handle 3/8-16.






Threading some 3/8 rod 16 TPI on both ends.






The pieces ready for assembly.






And DONE.  They weight in at  approx. 1.25 lbs. each.


----------



## Janger (Jul 17, 2021)

What about using a 90 degree spot drill/mill on your mill and just ploughing through at full depth? I mean as alternative to the shaper. Nice job on the hammer. I like the knurling.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 17, 2021)

Janger said:


> What about using a 90 degree spot drill/mill on your mill and just ploughing through at full depth? I mean as alternative to the shaper. Nice job on the hammer. I like the knurling.



Ya, I have to admit the mill was faster that's for sure.  For the first one, I clamped the head on a 45 in the mill vise (and prayed it didn't move), then simply stepped over as far as I went for depth all the way across the face, 0.1 or something like that.  Worked well, but the setup was sketchy.


----------

